
Show HN: A digital coach to kill procrastination - valentin_f
https://getsofia.com
======
madamelic
>uses state-of-the-art machine learning algorithms

:eyeroll:

I wish people would stop saying this. It's just cringy. Just say "adapts to
you as you use it more" or something similar.

I don't care if it is hot-sexy-ml-algorithm or boring as heck. In fact, I
would bet most applications are really boring, well-known algorithms.

~~~
qzx_pierri
why so negative?

